# Country artists



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

I am a huge country music fan.  This thread is dedicated to discussing country artists and why you connect with their song, posting music from country artists and sharing stories of meeting country artists.

I will start it off by posting what many consider the greatest country song ever made and the interesting part is that the artist didn't want to record it because when he heard the demo stated that no one will buy that record because it is just too sad.  The late great George Jones


----------



## hortysir (Aug 12, 2015)

Since you obviously enjoy the classic side of country, and I hate the "new" country, I gotta turn you on to this guy


----------



## Hugo Furst (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Since you obviously enjoy the classic side of country, and I hate the "new" country, I gotta turn you on to this guy



"Classic"??  George Jones, are you shittin' me?  

I got cher classics right here....


​


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Since you obviously enjoy the classic side of country, and I hate the "new" country, I gotta turn you on to this guy


Ohhh I liked him!!  Thanks for sharing.  He is a combination of Waylon, Travis Tritt and Jamey Johnson all rolled into one


----------



## hortysir (Aug 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Since you obviously enjoy the classic side of country, and I hate the "new" country, I gotta turn you on to this guy
> ...


Ya ever get into Hank III?
Sounds just like his grandpa


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 12, 2015)

Country music is true to life.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

How about the dirtiest country song ever written but everyone sings and claps to


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



No I haven't -- got a favorite?
I've always used Hank Jr. as the perfect example of the old adage, "talent skips a generation".


----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> How about the dirtiest country song ever written but everyone sings and claps to



Hm...

​(Connie Vannett)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Aug 12, 2015)

Just feel good song.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Just got a subscription update of this one from a Johnny Paycheck tribute album:


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > How about the dirtiest country song ever written but everyone sings and claps to
> ...


Have not heard that song in so long that I forgot about it lol


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 12, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I am a huge country music fan.  This thread is dedicated to discussing country artists and why you connect with their song, posting music from country artists and sharing stories of meeting country artists.
> 
> I will start it off by posting what many consider the greatest country song ever made and the interesting part is that the artist didn't want to record it because when he heard the demo stated that no one will buy that record because it is just too sad.  The late great George Jones



Hard to believe George Jones thought anything could be "too sad" for country music lovers.  This is a group of people who feel cheated if they're NOT hit in the feels.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> Just feel good song.


Anything by George is good.  I have had the pleasure of seeing him in concert 3 times.  All before Pure Country came out and he was playing larger than life venues


----------



## hortysir (Aug 12, 2015)

Pogo

As far as my favorite??


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > I am a huge country music fan.  This thread is dedicated to discussing country artists and why you connect with their song, posting music from country artists and sharing stories of meeting country artists.
> ...



When the record was finished, the performer didn’t have very high hopes. In his autobiography _I LivedTo Tell It All_, Jones wrote, “I looked Billy square in the eye and said, ‘Nobody will buy that morbid son of a bitch.’” Of course, the song’s success changed his tune. “To put it simply I was back on top,” he wrote. “Just that quickly. I don’t want to belabor this comparison, but a four-decade career was salvaged by a three-minute song.”


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2015)

youtube faded love bob wills - - Yahoo Search Results

as the relic here..sit about children and i will give you some hard core country


----------



## Cecilie1200 (Aug 12, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



Oh, no, I believed you.  I just find it a bit hard to believe.  Country music is famous for "My woman left me, my truck broke down, and my dog died".  This is not an audience that insists on happy-feelgood.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2015)

Lefty Frizzell.... Long Black Veil - 1959.wmv


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> youtube faded love bob wills - - Yahoo Search Results
> 
> as the relic here..sit about children and i will give you some hard core country


My uncle and I used to attend concerts together.  His favorite artist was Hank Thompson.  He tells me now that if it isn't Merle Haggard or Willie Nelson or George Strait he has probably never heard of them LOL


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2015)

shhhh i am listening to lefty .....one of my all time favorite songs...


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2015)

now this is old and blusey

Dr John How come my dog don t Bark when you come around


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

Cecilie1200 said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...





Cecilie1200 said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Cecilie1200 said:
> ...


CMT used to have real interesting shows on about artists behind the song and that is where I learned of it.  I used to get Country Weekly too but they stopped home delivery of that some years ago and I don't pick it up in the store because it has turned into a soap opera magazine


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2015)

Porter Wagoner - Green Green Grass of Home


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2015)

now children...dolly parton was a guest on porter's show...she writes  'i will always love you' to tell him she is out...listen to the words....it is not a love song...she is dumping him....

Dolly Parton Porter Wagoner I Will Always Love You Porters 40th Anniversary


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> Porter Wagoner - Green Green Grass of Home


I went to Nashville and the Opry once.  Really neat experience.  I saw Porter playing in the theme park that is on the same grounds and Porter actually lived at the park as well.  Tucked back in there are some apartments on the Opry grounds


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> now children...dolly parton was a guest on porter's show...she writes  'i will always love you' to tell him she is out...listen to the words....it is not a love song...she is dumping him....
> 
> Dolly Parton Porter Wagoner I Will Always Love You Porters 40th Anniversary


I was just going to post that one


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2015)

My favorite of all time is James Otto


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

Can't say that I am a big fan of his but I got the pleasure of meeting him and wow what a genuine nice man he was


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2015)

one of the greats:

Marty Robbins - El Paso


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

This is a fun song to try to sing all the words


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 12, 2015)

and the gospel:

Ed Ames Do You Hear What I Hear


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 12, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> now children...dolly parton was a guest on porter's show...she writes  'i will always love you' to tell him she is out...listen to the words....it is not a love song...she is dumping him....
> 
> Dolly Parton Porter Wagoner I Will Always Love You Porters 40th Anniversary



Ah Porter Wagoner you say?  Reminds me of this...

​


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 12, 2015)

Another great gospel story song


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 13, 2015)

Here is the song that my most favorite is currently known for as well as his new song named "Somewhere Tonight", I love James Otto SO much!!!   



God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 13, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> My favorite of all time is James Otto


I know that you were only playing here, but I do love seeing someone writing that besides me.   

God bless you and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

You are probably a very nice person but you are completely obsessed.  I have 29 CDs of George Strait but I don't worship the guy.  Do you even know music from other people?


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

This is a country meets Jerry Lee tune that I have loved for years and wish this song would have been released as a single


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

Here is another...A duet with George Jones.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

I wish wish wish this man would have not gotten messed up again.  I have all his albums including the gospel ones.  One of the purest country voices ever!  One of my favorites but for me I can't choose just one


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

Songs like this make my heart happy


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

This is such a beautiful song.  I can identify with it a lot


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## featherlite (Aug 13, 2015)

I use to make fun of country music , then started loving it.
...but I like mostly new country.
George Strait isnt new though...I always sing along with this when it comes on.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

featherlite said:


> I use to make fun of country music , then started loving it.
> ...but I like mostly new country.
> George Strait isnt new though...I always sing along with this when it comes on.


Oh that is a lot newer than this...and this isn't even his first album but again with George I can't choose a ultimate favorite lol


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

I love love love Chris Young and voted for him every week on Nashville Star some years ago but his PR people or record label has forced his down to the roots country voice into a pop setting and it doesn't fit him.  They did the same to Reba.  Things that are good shouldn't be messed with.  This is not a song that was released on radio...but it should have been


----------



## featherlite (Aug 13, 2015)

one more!


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

This is a remake but Keith Harling has such a great voice.  The only song most people know by him is Papa Bear but the whole album is fabulous


----------



## featherlite (Aug 13, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I love love love Chris Young and voted for him every week on Nashville Star some years ago but his PR people or record label has forced his down to the roots country voice into a pop setting and it doesn't fit him.  They did the same to Reba.  Things that are good shouldn't be messed with.  This is not a song that was released on radio...but it should have been



Thats a keeper, Ive never heard it before. Some country music is so "heartbreakingly" sad..


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

This is a far cry from Little Red Wagon by Miranda Lambert but sharing this so those who didn't follow her on Nashville Star when she was first seen nationally at age 19 sounded like.  Really like Buddy Jewel also but he didn't get a lot of PR from the show...nor did anyone for that matter


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

featherlite said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > I love love love Chris Young and voted for him every week on Nashville Star some years ago but his PR people or record label has forced his down to the roots country voice into a pop setting and it doesn't fit him.  They did the same to Reba.  Things that are good shouldn't be messed with.  This is not a song that was released on radio...but it should have been
> ...


If I remember correctly he wrote that and wrote most if not all of his first few albums.  Voices is one of my favorites of his also but he could sing the phone book and I would like it


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 13, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> You are probably a very nice person but you are completely obsessed.  I have 29 CDs of George Strait but I don't worship the guy.  Do you even know music from other people?


If you are talking to me here, I know plenty of music from other people because I have been listening to country music for 30+ years now. You however talk about having almost 30 albums from somebody. Well that right there is why there is no reason for you to go on and on and on about them like I do with my favorite. Your favorite got attention from enough people in order to have the ability to make and release so many albums. My favorite only has three out there and sadly my favorite has not gotten the attention that your favorite has been given over the years. Therefore, I do what I can to get my favorite out there so that at least more people have heard of him. Whether they are interested in him or not is all up to them.

God bless you and James and your favorite and my other favorites always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Oh and I have heard it said that consistency is very important.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

This is only from 1986, Reba started in the 70s but listen to the difference in the sound and content from then and now


----------



## featherlite (Aug 13, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> This is only from 1986, Reba started in the 70s but listen to the difference in the sound and content from then and now



I love her!!!! lol


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > You are probably a very nice person but you are completely obsessed.  I have 29 CDs of George Strait but I don't worship the guy.  Do you even know music from other people?
> ...


I am not ignorant to artists that do not get the attention that others do.  George is one of my favorites but not the only one.  I think people like Neal McCoy, George Canyon, Brad Cotter, Keith Harling, Buddy Jewel, Rick Trevino, Matthews Wright and King, Sons of the Desert and the list could go on and on got more PR but they just didn't.  The problem is that James Otto sounds too much like a lot of others and his sound is mass produced and his voice not distinctive.  When you hear Johnny Cash or Willie Nelson everyone knows the voice.  Country doesn't have that tag anymore.  Someone like Jamey Johnson is different.  James Otto and Billy Currington and a few others have very similar sounds and voices.  Nothing really separates them from the pack


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 13, 2015)

^^^ Still when you think that someone is that good and should have a musical presence like everyone else on the radio, but they are only constantly being ignored for the most part, you get off of your derriere and do what you can to introduce others to them, at least I do anyway.   

Here is my most favorite female singer.   


God bless you and her and James always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)

P.S. Today, I wrote to 175 radio stations asking that they play the new song from James as much as they can.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

I hope you are on his payroll lol


----------



## featherlite (Aug 13, 2015)

Are you joking, did you really write to 175 radio stations?


----------



## featherlite (Aug 13, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> This is a far cry from Little Red Wagon by Miranda Lambert but sharing this so those who didn't follow her on Nashville Star when she was first seen nationally at age 19 sounded like.  Really like Buddy Jewel also but he didn't get a lot of PR from the show...nor did anyone for that matter



Pretty soon Ill be weeping and   lol.  
Wasnt there one other song he was famous for? I cant remember it but I liked it...I think.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 13, 2015)

featherlite said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > This is a far cry from Little Red Wagon by Miranda Lambert but sharing this so those who didn't follow her on Nashville Star when she was first seen nationally at age 19 sounded like.  Really like Buddy Jewel also but he didn't get a lot of PR from the show...nor did anyone for that matter
> ...


He had Help Pour Out The Rain but this one was fabulous...I picked one that isn't sad. lol


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 13, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I hope you are on his payroll lol


I'm not. James doesn't have to pay me. When you care about someone and you believe in them enough, you do what you can for them anyway. To me, money shouldn't even be in the picture.   



featherlite said:


> Are you joking, did you really write to 175 radio stations?


I did.   

God bless you two and James always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I would have responded to you here sooner, but I was busy hitting 178 request pages for James that look like this one *here*. I hit them every day.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 13, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Just feel good song.
> ...



George was always one of the best, but he was an arrogant asshole.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 13, 2015)

Pogo said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > now children...dolly parton was a guest on porter's show...she writes  'i will always love you' to tell him she is out...listen to the words....it is not a love song...she is dumping him....
> ...




Not the normal lyrics you might expect from a Porter Wagoner show.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Yeah it's just a clever intro pasted on -- apparently there was a singer in the past with the same name.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Explain...personally or professionally and is that just a vibe you get or do you have personal knowledge of such?


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...




A buddy of mine took care of his horses for a while when we were in high school, and I helped him a couple of times. I give him all the credit he deserves for his music,  but he deserves nothing for his behavior and attitude.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


I think things changed drastically for him personally and professionally in regard to interviews and meet and greets etc after his daughter was killed.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 14, 2015)

I think country music sucks. It's the only genre of music that sucks nearly as much as opera.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 14, 2015)

mo is into hip hop?


----------



## Decus (Aug 14, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Since you obviously enjoy the classic side of country, and I hate the "new" country, I gotta turn you on to this guy



Sturgill is the best I've heard in quite awhile. Thanks.

.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> mo is into hip hop?



Nah -- he said "music", not streams of inspid babbling over a drum machine.

I agree with his choices -- opera to me just sounds like screeching and what passes for "country" today is just corporate rock in cowboy hats dripping in marketable cliché.  I do by contrast appreciate the kind of roots of what's now called "country", when it actually had character.

​


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 14, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> mo is into hip hop?


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 14, 2015)

is that an old recording


----------



## featherlite (Aug 14, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



Pour out the Rain..thats it. sweet song.  I like this one also.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 14, 2015)

I really dont get why everyone hates new country. Some of it I can see...but  much of it is good stuff.
I would probably wouldn't chose Loretta Lynn to listen to, but I still like her songs and think shes one of the greats.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 15, 2015)

I do not care for Loretta or kitty wells. I like some new country but for me has to be accepted as not country.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 15, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > You are probably a very nice person but you are completely obsessed.  I have 29 CDs of George Strait but I don't worship the guy.  Do you even know music from other people?
> ...


I think the post saying if you are a fan then it is your job to get off your butt and promote that person has been deleted but I want to address that.

I know all about that. The football team I follow invented it. Rarely am I seen wearing something that doesn't have their logo on it. My house is decorated in it and my car is decked out as well. A fan means you buy their music, go to concerts, play their music and buy their merchandise to promote them. What you are describing is the job of their record labels pr team does or the artists agent...unless you are an obsessed fan or married to them


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 15, 2015)

^^^ All that I can tell you is that James isn't as well known as others in the country field and to me, every song that is thrown out there by him should be played just as much as those that are played every five seconds...but they aren't which in my opinion can only mean one thing...someone is *not* doing what they are supposed to be doing and I don't believe that James is the problem and so I do what I can for him.   

Oh and that one message from me that you think was deleted is actually still here as of right now anyway. Its the one with the Alison Krauss performance clip in it.   

God bless you and her and James always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)


----------



## featherlite (Aug 17, 2015)

What if James doesn't want to be a country music star at this point, what if hes moved on to other things..


----------



## Pogo (Aug 17, 2015)

featherlite said:


> What if James doesn't want to be a country music star at this point, what if hes moved on to other things..



Meh... "country" and other labels are really just marketing devices to sell records.  You put a label and corral people into "here's our section for those who like country", "those who like jazz", etc etc.  They used to use the word "blues" indiscriminately as a generic noun; today it's come to mean a specific structure but originally it was just a sales hook.

I like what was going on the 1930s; before these left-brained labels had been rigidly defined and you just had "music".  It may have developed variously into "blues" and "jazz" and "country" and "rock 'n' roll" and "western swing" and so on but when the structures start to get defined, the music starts to get *con*fined.  Best case is when the music is free of those confinements and we don't take these marketing labels too seriously.

I dunno if this would be considered "country" or not but I likes it:

​


----------



## featherlite (Aug 17, 2015)

As far as I know...everything Johny Cash is country ...never listen to him but his life story was pretty intense.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 17, 2015)

featherlite said:


> What if James doesn't want to be a country music star at this point, what if hes moved on to other things..


James Otto is modern country...in other words he is whoever his agent and record label make him be


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 17, 2015)

^^^ James got his own label started named Otto Pilot Records.   



featherlite said:


> What if James doesn't want to be a country music star at this point, what if hes moved on to other things..


Then I have to respect his wishes when they are his wishes.

God bless you two and James always!!!   

Holly


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo, 

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo, let`s not forget the women singers!

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## 1stRambo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yo,

"GTP"


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 18, 2015)

Excitedly looking forward to seeing this guy live in a couple weeks.  I have had the pleasure of seeing him three times in the past but looking forward to taking my daughter this timehttps://Vince Gill - Pocket Full Of Gold - YouTube


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 18, 2015)

My 14 year old daughter's favorite of Vince...unfortunately it is the only song she really knows but I had to buy the CD twice because she wore out the first one on this track


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 18, 2015)

One of my favorites from Roseanne Cash


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 18, 2015)

I introduced this song to my daughter some years ago and she still goes around saying WEEEEEEE  Another man done gone!!


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 18, 2015)

Such a great song.  I remember buying this 45 for my dad.  I love the line Why didn't you just learn how to cook?!


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 18, 2015)

My favorite song as a small child.


----------



## namvet (Aug 18, 2015)

always like her and mom


----------



## namvet (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## namvet (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I introduced this song to my daughter some years ago and she still goes around saying WEEEEEEE  Another man done gone!!



Ah Bobby Bare...

​


----------



## namvet (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## namvet (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 18, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I am a huge country music fan.  This thread is dedicated to discussing country artists and why you connect with their song, posting music from country artists and sharing stories of meeting country artists.
> 
> I will start it off by posting what many consider the greatest country song ever made and the interesting part is that the artist didn't want to record it because when he heard the demo stated that no one will buy that record because it is just too sad.  The late great George Jones



  One of the best country songs ever.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 20, 2015)

namvet said:


>



Theres a Hank lll ...you probably know.
He did/does psycho rockabilly.
 ...and they are definitely all related lol


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 20, 2015)

namvet said:


> always like her and mom


I have all of their albums


----------



## namvet (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 21, 2015)

I don't really like country, but I think this is a funny one.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 21, 2015)

Speaking of funny songs.  This one is great.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

I thought of another one that I like.  Eddie Rabbitt.  My friend's mother used to love him and would play his songs full blast in the car and we would all sing together.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


>


Great tearjerker, but I always have thought that Hank Snow had the definitive version:


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 23, 2015)

Do you think this would be considered country?  I'm not sure, but I really like this song a lot.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> Country music is true to life.


That guy is a racist dick.  And an asshole when you meet him, too.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> mo is into hip hop?


Mo is into uninformed verbal diarrhea.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2015)

Greatest Country songs:


He Stopped Loving Her Today
Crazy
Your Cheating Heart
Stand By Your Man
I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry
The Grand Tour
Hello Darling
The Dance
El Paso
She Thinks I Still Care
Behind Closed Doors
Folsom Prison Blues
Blue
I Can't Help It If I'm Still In Love With You
All My Exes Live In Texas
Make The World Go Away
Jolene
He'll Have To Go
For The Good Times
Wild Side Of Life

Tell me I'm wrong!  Although I may have forgotten a few . . .


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I thought of another one that I like.  Eddie Rabbitt.  My friend's mother used to love him and would play his songs full blast in the car and we would all sing together.


My daughter loves that song and I love a rainy night. We do the same thing. She also loves rhinestone cowboy and king of the road was a required a song to learn as well as the gambler


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 23, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> I thought of another one that I like.  Eddie Rabbitt.


I love him too, may he rest peace.

God bless you always!!! 

Holly


----------



## featherlite (Aug 23, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I thought of another one that I like.  Eddie Rabbitt.  My friend's mother used to love him and would play his songs full blast in the car and we would all sing together.
> ...



King of the Road is classic. I always think of being with my dad at the car wash. He loved horses and cool cars. I was sitting in the car and he was out pumping gas( if I remember right), and that song came on.
Im going to go find it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 23, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Greatest Country songs:
> 
> 
> He Stopped Loving Her Today
> ...


It is your nature to be wrong.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 23, 2015)

Im back, and Ive have had way too much coffee lol


----------



## featherlite (Aug 23, 2015)

I like this song...before Keith turned plastic


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 23, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Greatest Country songs:
> ...


Who the fuck are you?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Pogo
> 
> As far as my favorite??



I'm just catching up listening to this post-- I love it!  

I so agree with the lyrics -- what's come to be called "country" is nothing more than cheap pandering pretentious corporate rock with a ten gallon hat on.  But of course this tune isn't "country", it's bluegrass.  And bluegrass just rules.

Did a concert with Ricky Skaggs years ago and at one point he says, "well we don't wanna forget our country fans out there, gonna do a country tune now", and then goes into "Uncle Pen", a Bill Monroe tune as bluegrass as there is.

People ask, what's the difference between 'country' and 'bluegrass'?  Simple, sez I --- you have to be a *musician* to play bluegrass...

(skip intro: music at 0:48)

​(/offtopic)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 24, 2015)

^^^ Amen to that! A person having to be a musician in order to play bluegrass that is.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 24, 2015)

I was thinking about a post someone made a few days ago listing Alison Krauss as one of their favorite country artists and had meant to get back to this thread to clarify that bluegrass isn't country, it is bluegrass.  Just like Americana is not country, southern rock is not country, western swing is not country and the list could go on. I have an appreciation for bluegrass but I can't say that I would attend a festival lol

Most people have this great reverence for Hank Williams but I never got on that wagon and I will tell why.  The man sang about being so lonesome and his wife done him wrong as he was shaking up with every woman he could find and got another woman pregnant then drank himself to death leaving two small children behind.  Not only that but his drinking actually got him 86'd from the Opry.  I went to the Country Music Hall of Fame some years ago and there was a whole room dedicated just to Hank Sr.  I passed it by.  I have no reverence or respect for a man who drinks that way.  The same is felt about Keith Whitley.  Their music is great but as people, I have no respect for them.

That being said I will post this song just to establish that I* am *a fan of their music...my favorite of Keith Whitley (with ETC)


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I was thinking about a post someone made a few days ago listing Alison Krauss as one of their favorite country artists and had meant to get back to this thread to clarify that bluegrass isn't country, it is bluegrass. Just like Americana is not country, southern rock is not country, western swing is not country and the list could go on. I have an appreciation for bluegrass but I can't say that I would attend a festival lol



Ya, a bluegrass fest does tend to sound like an endless repetition.  I lean more to the Oldtime fests, like Galax - you get a bit more diversity.  But in either case you get real music that you know the performer actually put some work into.  To me conflating bluegrass and country is like conflating Thelonious Monk and Mantovani.




TrinityPower said:


> Most people have this great reverence for Hank Williams but I never got on that wagon and I will tell why. The man sang about being so lonesome and his wife done him wrong as he was shaking up with every woman he could find and got another woman pregnant then drank himself to death leaving two small children behind. Not only that but his drinking actually got him 86'd from the Opry. I went to the Country Music Hall of Fame some years ago and there was a whole room dedicated just to Hank Sr. I passed it by. I have no reverence or respect for a man who drinks that way. The same is felt about Keith Whitley. Their music is great but as people, I have no respect for them.



Those are unsavory ways one deals with one's own pain.  That's entirely separate from their music -- unless they're singing that everybody else should be doing the same thing, which generally isn't the case.  It could be said (and is) that expression through art is another avenue for the same thing.

Hank the First had talent.  I'm usually not a fan of "million seller hits" because so much of that is nothing more than market manipulation pushing undeserving crap.  But once in a while one sneaks through that actually deserves its status.  I've always liked this one...

​
Another Hank fave is...

​
Whatever he may or may not have been doing on the side, you can't say it ain't good music.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 24, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about a post someone made a few days ago listing Alison Krauss as one of their favorite country artists and had meant to get back to this thread to clarify that bluegrass isn't country, it is bluegrass. Just like Americana is not country, southern rock is not country, western swing is not country and the list could go on. I have an appreciation for bluegrass but I can't say that I would attend a festival lol
> ...


I agree  I still use the phrase mind your own business and you won't be minding mine. lol  I like artists of today that combine a little of everything.  Going to see Vince Gill soon.  He is a fantastic musician that works in a bit of bluegrass, country and what some would call easy listening into his concerts.  I have a lot of respect for someone who can play like he can.  He also made sure when he came on the scene to really get to know those who came before him and honored them by including them in his videos.  Brad Paisley has done the same.  I respect that


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 24, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I was thinking about a post someone made a few days ago listing Alison Krauss as one of their favorite country artists and had meant to get back to this thread to clarify that bluegrass isn't country, it is bluegrass.  Just like Americana is not country, southern rock is not country, western swing is not country and the list could go on. I have an appreciation for bluegrass but I can't say that I would attend a festival lol
> 
> Most people have this great reverence for Hank Williams but I never got on that wagon and I will tell why.  The man sang about being so lonesome and his wife done him wrong as he was shaking up with every woman he could find and got another woman pregnant then drank himself to death leaving two small children behind.  Not only that but his drinking actually got him 86'd from the Opry.  I went to the Country Music Hall of Fame some years ago and there was a whole room dedicated just to Hank Sr.  I passed it by.  I have no reverence or respect for a man who drinks that way.  The same is felt about Keith Whitley.  Their music is great but as people, I have no respect for them.
> 
> That being said I will post this song just to establish that I* am *a fan of their music...my favorite of Keith Whitley (with ETC)


I love that song and video from Keith and ETC too. I am also the one who is a big fan of Alison Krauss.   

God bless you and her and ETC always!!!   

Holly (a fan of Alison since 1994)

P.S. I also don't blame you for taking issue with those who can't stay away from the drink. I lost a cousin to the drink 2-3 years ago and it did absolutely no one a favor.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 24, 2015)

People try to make Keith Whitley's passing this tragic deal but honestly his marriage was in a shambles (can't remember if he and Lorrie were divorced or not) but to live with that had to be hell for the kids and sadly Lorrie's personal life has been one disaster after another but I am not sure I can blame his actions on that.  She may have had these problems before and after that already.  I do know that he didn't help matters


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 24, 2015)

^^^ I agree. Keith brought his death on himself by staying friends with that drink and sadly not even handcuffing herself to him at night was enough to keep Lorrie from being a widow, yes they were still married.

God bless you and Lorrie and her kids always!!!

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 24, 2015)

I can't remember how many times she was married after Keith.  One was a short stint with Clint Black's bus driver....then there was Sammy.  Those two were fantastic together and loved violently but they also fought with the same passion.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 24, 2015)

^^^ She is currently in her 6th marriage which will hit five years on September 15th. Keith was husband #2.

God bless you and Lorrie always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 24, 2015)

She is the Elizabeth Taylor of country music!  Geesh!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I have no reverence or respect for a man who drinks that way. The same is felt about Keith Whitley.


Whitley used to bring prostitutes home to sleep with in his and Lorrie Morgan's bed while she was away on tour.  He was a scumbag.  But he wrote some really good songs, like "When You Say Nothing At All" and "Don't Close Your Eyes".


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about a post someone made a few days ago listing Alison Krauss as one of their favorite country artists and had meant to get back to this thread to clarify that bluegrass isn't country, it is bluegrass. Just like Americana is not country, southern rock is not country, western swing is not country and the list could go on. I have an appreciation for bluegrass but I can't say that I would attend a festival lol
> ...


He wrote so many of the very best Country songs.

Hey, Good Lookin'
I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry
Cold, Cold Heart
Jambalaya
I Can't Help It If I'm Still In Love With You
Your Cheatin' Heart
Kawliga

ALL classics.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 24, 2015)

Pogo said:


> bluegrass


Dillards.

Nuff said.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 24, 2015)

Pogo said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo
> ...



Nothing more than cheap pandering pretentious corporate rock with a 10 gallon hat on?? 
lol... thats actually a very accurate description.
 oh well, Ill still always like it.
Out of all the concerts Ive seen, Ive never seen a country music one. Been to a couple big fairs with blue grass though. blue grass is awesome...and blue grass people are awesome.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 24, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> People try to make Keith Whitley's passing this tragic deal but honestly his marriage was in a shambles (can't remember if he and Lorrie were divorced or not) but to live with that had to be hell for the kids and sadly Lorrie's personal life has been one disaster after another but I am not sure I can blame his actions on that.  She may have had these problems before and after that already.  I do know that he didn't help matters



It was sad but sounds like they fed off each others dysfunctions. I think I remember reading she wanted to "save him from his problems". 
...not a good basis for a relationship


----------



## Pogo (Aug 24, 2015)

featherlite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



I've worked at a few.  One of them was Faith Hill, who I'd never heard of at the time and it was bizarre to watch women making personal pilgrimages up to the stage to touch her.

But that wasn't the strangest thing...

The strangest thing was in one of their tractor trailers was the biggest road case I'd ever seen -- took seven guys to move it onto the stage.  Once it was finally in place they opened it up and inside was a grand piano.  This in spite of the fact that the venue already has _three _grand pianos backstage to roll out as needed.

Except it wasn't a grand piano.  It was a shell of a grand piano, with no harp inside and no keys.  Once they stood it up they sat a $100 Yamaha electric keyboard in it and angled it away from the audience so that you're supposed to think they're playing this nice blond grand piano -- and all it is is a fake prop with a hundred-dollar keyboard sitting in its cavity.

For this they drive around a tractor trailer.  Your concert dollars at work.

There just aren't any words sufficient to express my contempt for that level of fakery.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 25, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > I have no reverence or respect for a man who drinks that way. The same is felt about Keith Whitley.
> ...


Where did you read/hear that he cheated in such a way or at all?

God bless you and Lorrie always!!!

Holly

P.S. Keith did not write "When You Say Nothing At All".


----------



## featherlite (Aug 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I never thought about stuff like that .( what a cool job that must have been though) 
Its all about the performace and money I guess. When bands/singers  reach that level of popularity, they have to make touring as easy as possible...its not exactly a small bar they play in every couple nights.

All extreme celebrity worship is weird...but it has been going on forever.
Although not too long ago I did change my phone service to get 3rd row seats/back stage passes to a major concert.  It was worth it.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2015)

featherlite said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > featherlite said:
> ...



Another gig we had Lyle Lovett, who made the venue move the aforementioned grand pianos out of the storage room so he could set up his _exercise equipment _in there  

And yes, Lyle Lovett really _is_ that ugly in person up close.  Did a decent show though.

The things these clowns carry in their tractor trailers -- one of these two brings *four* tractor trailers.  Faith Hill I think.  Some of it was sound gear -- they completely constructed their own and bypassed the house system.  Have to say they did it well.

Then there was Dwight Yoakam, who's a real asshole, abused his band the whole time.  He's a little bald-headed runt, which is why he wears that goofy hat all the time.  Meanest sumbitch ever on stage.

Chicago --- bunch of prima donnas who whined that we didn't have enough spotlights on them (there were at least six, if not eight)...

I think my favorite artist in that venue was Cowboy Junkies.  They brought a single vehicle towing a horse trailer which had all they need -- a couple of chairs, a nice antique rug and the instruments.  An act that was actually about the music rather than deception gizmos.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2015)

I love this song.  Is special to me.....


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Then there was Dwight Yoakam, who's a real asshole, abused his band the whole time.  He's a little bald-headed runt, which is why he wears that goofy hat all the time.  Meanest sumbitch ever on stage.


I hate to get wind of such a thing about Dwight! His first song went to radio when I was four and I've been listening to him ever since because my mom was and still is such a big fan of his!   

God bless you and him and my mom always!!!   

Holly

P.S. How long ago was it that you got to see him? I pray that he has changed since then.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Then there was Dwight Yoakam, who's a real asshole


 
... I guess he didn't really have to "act" to play his part in *Sling Blade* then.....
(If you haven't seen Sling Blade, you should, good movie!)


----------



## Pogo (Aug 25, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Then there was Dwight Yoakam, who's a real asshole, abused his band the whole time.  He's a little bald-headed runt, which is why he wears that goofy hat all the time.  Meanest sumbitch ever on stage.
> ...



This would be roughly around 15 years ago.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 25, 2015)

^^^ I pray that he has changed since then. Every time that I have seen him on TV giving an interview, he seems rather hard on himself and very humble and appreciative too.

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. Maybe he was just having a bad day concerning a personal reason when you saw him?


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 25, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...


Lorrie's Story  Morgan's Book, 'Forever Yours, Faithfully,' Is   A Love Story Of Death, Drinking And Devotion - The Spokesman-Review

And you are correct that song was written by Paul Overstreet and Don Schlitz


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Lyle Lovett was and is an odd guy.  How he got Julie Roberts to marry him is a one of the 7 wonders of the world.  I can't stomach Dwight Yoakam.  I threw up in my mouth a little when Wynona (who dated him for a time) said he had some special "maneuver" to get his junk to fit in his pants.  TMI!!!!

My mom and I saw Chicago at the fair one time some years ago and I can believe what you say.  Their trombone player really thought highly of himself.  My mom and I had a blast laughing at him the whole concert.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 25, 2015)

You know a guy isn't going to go too far in life with women at least when they write songs called "That's No Lady, That's My Wife"


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's another song ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 25, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



I've been in the music industry for decades.  I could also tell you the real, never published or discussed, reason why Marvin Gaye's father shot him but I won't.



> P.S. Keith did not write "When You Say Nothing At All".


Correct.  He was the first to make it a hit but did not write it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 25, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Then there was Dwight Yoakam, who's a real asshole, abused his band the whole time. He's a little bald-headed runt, which is why he wears that goofy hat all the time. Meanest sumbitch ever on stage.


He does own the very best version of this great song from The Flying Burrito Brothers and others.  And it's just him sitting in with k.d. lang's band.


I fucking love this song.  He and k.d. sing so well together.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 25, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Wow. And it being in that book means that Lorrie knew how bad of a cheater that he was and she still continued to stay with him!

God bless you and Lorrie always!!!

Holly


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 25, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Here's another song ...


^^^ Homewrecking adultress.


Jus' sayin'


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 25, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another song ...
> ...


Come on now...Garth was chasing her from the get go  He had been messing around on Sandy for a long time with other people


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 25, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Hard to believe someone with a Kenneth Copeland quote in their sigline would try to rationalize adultery.

(BTW - he's a crook)


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


This forum is a discussion about country music.  I wasn't rationalizing anything.  Just pointing out that he got himself in trouble with women before he and Trish were an item and it was well known.  It isn't like I have an inside scoop on them or something.  It was publically known


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another song ...
> ...


 
But a beautiful song. Credit to the songwriter (even if it was her....)


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 26, 2015)

Does John Constable count? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Clearly a country artist.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Here's another song ...
> ...



Yes because Garth Brooks was only an innocent bystander, lassoed in and forced to participate. lol
They were both in the music industry and I read that was a huge part of the affair, divorce and so on..


----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



takes 2 to tango.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I love this song.  Is special to me.....



I forgot about Him. He has a couple songs I really like.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)

I looked up the Lori Morgan song I like..she went through these colors 6 times?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...


She knew he was married.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2015)

featherlite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


He wasn't innocent at all, and I never claimed he was.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2015)

featherlite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...


Exactly.  So don't try to absolve her.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Im sure HE knew he was married too. lol
Im not absolving anyone. Your comment seemed one sided and harsh.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 26, 2015)

featherlite said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > featherlite said:
> ...


He would be on stage singing the praises of Sandy then go see "friends in low places" and it wasn't just Trisha.  He and Sandy had issues with his infidelity.  Lord knows if the dude had no notoriety he sure wouldn't have been sought by women.  Money makes men a lot better looking


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 26, 2015)

featherlite said:


> I looked up the Lori Morgan song I like..she went through these colors 6 times?


Another great one from Lorrie


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is a great one by Tanya Tucker.  I love the message.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 26, 2015)

My mama's favorite of Tanya


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 26, 2015)

^^^ I love Tanya!   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly (a fan of her since 1991)


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Money makes men a lot better looking



So does alcohol, and it takes a lot less time.

Say, can I get you a drink?


----------



## hortysir (Aug 26, 2015)

Why are we talking about Garth Brooks in a country music thread?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 26, 2015)

^^^ Well he is a country artist.

God bless you and him always!!!

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 26, 2015)

Pogo said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Money makes men a lot better looking
> ...


Not sure if you are implying I am ugly or a man lol


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2015)

hortysir said:


> Why are we talking about Garth Brooks in a country music thread?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 26, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...



Sound to me like he was saying he was the ugly man!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 26, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...


He's joking that he is ugly, therefore if you get drunk he'll look better.


----------



## hortysir (Aug 26, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Well he is a country artist.
> 
> God bless you and him always!!!
> 
> Holly


Ever heard the song "Murder on Music Row"?
He is one of the ones George and Alan were talking about.
The fade of real country music can be traced back to the beginning of Garth Brooks' career


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Ok thanks for clarifying for me I thought he was referring to the song "The Girls All Get Prettier At Closing Time" by Mickey Gilley  or the song "I Don't Even Know Your Name" by Alan Jackson.  Or maybe "Billy's Got His Beer Goggles On"  There are so many to choose from


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 26, 2015)

hortysir said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Well he is a country artist.
> ...


True he may have been the one who got it started, but it took other people to keep it going.

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly

P.S. To me, Garth is most definitely more country than he is anything else. There probably isn't a bigger fan out there of George Strait and George Jones than him. I saw him in the crowd when George Jones' funeral was on TV and Garth looked like he was completely falling apart.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 26, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > JOSweetHeart said:
> ...


He was a huge fan of Chris Ledoux as well and offered to give him part of his own liver if he was a match.  I saw him in concert once before he got to be so huge and he was a great entertainer but a singer he was not.  The songs he had on his first album were country but he didn't stick with the music that brought him to the dance so to speak


----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)

Synthaholic said:


> featherlite said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I missed this earlier. 
...I just always do a double take when we hear about these trysts, and the person who wasnt married gets more blame.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 26, 2015)

hortysir said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Well he is a country artist.
> ...



Thats progress. They all morph into rock stars.

Garths song "Mom" is really good and so is "aint going home till the sun comes up".


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Pogo (Aug 26, 2015)

​


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 26, 2015)

Vince Gill, one of my favorite country music artists

I think he started writing this song for Keith Whitley, when he died. He finished it later when  his brother died


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 27, 2015)

Ringel05


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 27, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> Vince Gill, one of my favorite country music artists
> 
> I think he started writing this song for Keith Whitley, when he died. He finished it later when  his brother died


I am going to see him in concert on Tuesday!!  I have seen him a couple times including at the Grand Ole Opry but that was almost 20 years ago.  So excited!!


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 27, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...


Is that because so many Country girls are such dogs?


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 27, 2015)

hortysir said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Well he is a country artist.
> ...


I'm much more down on no-talent posers like Tim McGraw and Toby Keith than I am Garth Brooks, who had some very good, very Country songs.  For example, "Two Of A Kind, Working On A Full House" is as Country as any Country song ever.


----------



## Synthaholic (Aug 27, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> Vince Gill, one of my favorite country music artists
> 
> I think he started writing this song for Keith Whitley, when he died. He finished it later when  his brother died


^^^ Sings like a girl.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

Ahhhhh....love love love this guy's voice and his songs.  Takes me back to high school with his music.  Such a great musician as well.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

He has so  many great songs it is hard to choose just a couple but here is another.  Great memories of this song being played when I was in high school at FFA state convention


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

I have to include this one as well because it has the great Glen Campbell in it and the song is just so beautiful


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

I have always enjoyed this guy as well.  He is a country comedian that not many know about but he has some funny songs.  This is the kind of humor I have


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is another comedy clip.  These are the kind of jokes I tell too lol


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

Since I posted comedy here is another by the Geezenslaw brothers.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok men...never say I didn't throw you one


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> He has so  many great songs it is hard to choose just a couple but here is another.  Great memories of this song being played when I was in high school at FFA state convention


I love several songs from Steve, but this is my most favorite him from him!   

God bless you and Steve always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I love to watch him play here.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is another awesome collaboration from Steve. I love who sings with him!   


God bless you and them and Steve always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> Here is another awesome collaboration from Steve. I love who sings with him!
> 
> 
> God bless you and them and Steve always!!!
> ...


Love Diamond Rio!  Got to see them once in concert when they were first starting out.  Such great harmony.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2015)

^^^ Not to brag of course but I've been blessed to see them three times and to me they only got better with each time.   

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly


----------



## featherlite (Aug 28, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Ok men...never say I didn't throw you one



 haha...if Im going to stay on this board today I need to set my water down.

Wasnt there a song... its your fault our kids are ugly?
some deep lyrics.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2015)

Happy 33rd birthday to one of my most favorite female singers!   



God bless you and LeAnn always!!!   

Holly (a day one fan of her)


----------



## featherlite (Aug 28, 2015)

I kept typing in Tracy Byrd to find this. Hes cute and I love his voice...sweet song.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 28, 2015)

How do you listen to country music without killing yourself? I was forced to hear it as a kid, I think my dad's favorite was "Does my ring hurt yer fanger when you go out at night.."


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ Not to brag of course but I've been blessed to see them three times and to me they only got better with each time.
> 
> God bless you and them always!!!
> 
> Holly


I have seen a lot of people in concert but those days ended 14 years ago when I had a child. In the last couple years I have taken my daughter to see a few people but for the most part that aspect of my life was given up along with most everything that made me me when I had a child.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

featherlite said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Ok men...never say I didn't throw you one
> ...


Oh probably.  Country is a funny genre.  There is one by Vince Gill called "It's Hard to Kiss the Lips at Night That Chew My Ass Out All Day Long"  There is also one called "I Ain't Too Old to Cut the Mustard, Just Too Tired to Spread It Around"


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Not to brag of course but I've been blessed to see them three times and to me they only got better with each time.
> ...


I haven't seen anyone since my most favorite singer James Otto on January 31, 2011.

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

featherlite said:


> I kept typing in Tracy Byrd to find this. Hes cute and I love his voice...sweet song.


This is one of my favorites of Tracy Lawrence


----------



## featherlite (Aug 28, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> How do you listen to country music without killing yourself? I was forced to hear it as a kid, I think my dad's favorite was "Does my ring hurt yer fanger when you go out at night.."



LOL...the lyrics
...we moved around a lot and my dad always loved new places and new experiences. I thought it was pure torture as a kid.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

I like Tracy Lawrence's music.  He got himself in a heap of trouble some years ago and it pretty well destroyed his music career.  He came to my town last year but my daughter would not have liked his style so I wasn't able to go see him although I drug her to see the Oaks and she enjoyed it


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is another.  I wished I had learned to line dance lol


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

I love country because it speaks of things I relate to.  How many can relate to this?  Sounds like my childhood


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

Here is another great one by Diamond Rio.  Bet many of you can relate to this as well


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 28, 2015)

This was such a great song but by the time this guy made this debut country was changing to more mainstream and he didn't get the PR he should have.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 28, 2015)

And who could forget those country classics:
She broke my heart so I broke her jaw
I spilled my lunch again
You cain't get there from here
They all look purtier at closing time
Never done that with my boots on before


----------



## featherlite (Aug 28, 2015)

ok last one...I think these guys were from one of those dorky  competitions shows. I've always thought it was a cheap way to find any talent. Its still a good song with a down home feel.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 28, 2015)

featherlite said:


> ok last one...I think these guys were from one of those dorky  competitions shows. I've always thought it was a cheap way to find any talent. Its still a good song with a down home feel.


Still too depressing for me. I like Shania Twain type stuff. Or is that considered too upbeat to be country?


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 28, 2015)

featherlite said:


> ok last one...I think these guys were from one of those dorky  competitions shows. I've always thought it was a cheap way to find any talent. Its still a good song with a down home feel.


I don't remember them ever being on anything of them shows.

God bless you and the ZBB always!!!   

Holly


----------



## CremeBrulee (Aug 28, 2015)

Nashville rarely puts out good music anymore in my opinion.  They seem to be using the hip hop/ r&b model that floods the airwaves with auto-tuned attractive people in tight fitting clothes.


----------



## konradv (Aug 28, 2015)

Byrds/Gram Parsons- Hickory Wind


----------



## CremeBrulee (Aug 28, 2015)

If you ever get the chance to see Dale Watson perform take it.  You won't be disappointed.  Plus he has a really cool Tomkins telecaster!


I like this one mainly because it's a duet with Hank Williams III....and the guitar work is nice.


----------



## MsnBama (Aug 28, 2015)

He's not "classic" country like Cash or Patsy Cline, but I'm absolutely smitten....


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 29, 2015)

featherlite said:


> ok last one...I think these guys were from one of those dorky  competitions shows. I've always thought it was a cheap way to find any talent. Its still a good song with a down home feel.


No they are not from a competition show. I like them too. They have a hilarious song I love called sic em on a chicken I will post when I can. I am on a device right now that isn't cooperative to post songs


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 29, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> He's not "classic" country like Cash or Patsy Cline, but I'm absolutely smitten....


Ok now he was on a competition show and he is a hot tamale! His voice is like Tennessee whiskey as the saying goes but his label is rocking his music up too much. I think I posted the song voices and flowers earlier in this thread. I can't post songs right now but the song lignin hit the family tree is a riot. Man I want to be, center of my world, and gettin me home are a few of my favorites he has


----------



## MsnBama (Aug 29, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Ok now he was on a competition show and he is a hot tamale! His voice is like Tennessee whiskey as the saying goes but his label is rocking his music up too much. I think I posted the song voices and flowers earlier in this thread. I can't post songs right now but the song lignin hit the family tree is a riot. Man I want to be, center of my world, and gettin me home are a few of my favorites he has



I love him. I've listened to him since Nashville Star and his voice just makes me melt.


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 29, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Ok now he was on a competition show and he is a hot tamale! His voice is like Tennessee whiskey as the saying goes but his label is rocking his music up too much. I think I posted the song voices and flowers earlier in this thread. I can't post songs right now but the song lignin hit the family tree is a riot. Man I want to be, center of my world, and gettin me home are a few of my favorites he has
> ...


I voted for him every week. It is funny how his image changed on that show. When he came out he looked a lot like Toby Keith and used to have this signature thing of sticking his tongue out and the judges told him to stop doing that and he lost the type of hat he wore too. He almost got voted off that show when he first started out but he won it on song writing night when he sang drinking me lonely.


----------



## featherlite (Aug 30, 2015)

MsnBama said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Ok now he was on a competition show and he is a hot tamale! His voice is like Tennessee whiskey as the saying goes but his label is rocking his music up too much. I think I posted the song voices and flowers earlier in this thread. I can't post songs right now but the song lignin hit the family tree is a riot. Man I want to be, center of my world, and gettin me home are a few of my favorites he has
> ...



He is talented and you're right... that voice.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 2, 2015)

Went to see Vince Gill in concert last night.  Still sounds just as good as he always did.  Has his daughter Jenny singing back up with him.  My daughter took a few pictures, if I can figure out how to load them on the computer I will post up a couple of them later.  I found it really amusing when I got a lot of looks from people staring at my shirt.  I wore a concert T shirt of his I got 20 years ago LOL  Someone asked me where I got it as that wasn't one of the selections to buy.  I told them "well it was 20 years ago when I bought it" lol


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 4, 2015)

I guess this is the country music thread, if not I will gladly make one:


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 4, 2015)

Old mixed with new:


----------



## CremeBrulee (Sep 4, 2015)

This girl has some pipes.


----------



## featherlite (Sep 4, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Went to see Vince Gill in concert last night.  Still sounds just as good as he always did.  Has his daughter Jenny singing back up with him.  My daughter took a few pictures, if I can figure out how to load them on the computer I will post up a couple of them later.  I found it really amusing when I got a lot of looks from people staring at my shirt.  I wore a concert T shirt of his I got 20 years ago LOL  Someone asked me where I got it as that wasn't one of the selections to buy.  I told them "well it was 20 years ago when I bought it" lol



Sounds like a fun time. Last couple years I was able to see a few great bands.
Sarah Evans is coming here soon...although it might be at a casino lol.
 Id love to see her.
...and there's always the Puyallup Fair concerts..hoping to get there again this year.


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 4, 2015)

featherlite said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Went to see Vince Gill in concert last night.  Still sounds just as good as he always did.  Has his daughter Jenny singing back up with him.  My daughter took a few pictures, if I can figure out how to load them on the computer I will post up a couple of them later.  I found it really amusing when I got a lot of looks from people staring at my shirt.  I wore a concert T shirt of his I got 20 years ago LOL  Someone asked me where I got it as that wasn't one of the selections to buy.  I told them "well it was 20 years ago when I bought it" lol
> ...


She used to live near in a small town near where I live. I have not seen her in concert though.  There are a couple big country music festivals in the summer in my area that attract a lot of bigger names but I never go to them because I am really not into that Woodstock sort of atmosphere (meaning camping out with no arranged seating and people standing in front of you or sitting all day to reserve a good seat)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 4, 2015)

CremeBrulee said:


> Old mixed with new:


I never knew that anyone else did this song besides Brad Paisley and Patty Loveless.

God bless you and them always!!!   

Holly


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 17, 2015)

Had this song on my head all day yesterday out of the blue for no apparent reason but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 17, 2015)

Red Sovine


----------



## TrinityPower (Sep 17, 2015)

I posted one earlier by Tex Ritter "The Deck of Cards" but I remember hearing it by Red Sovine more than Tex


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 17, 2015)

Jerry Jeff Walker (London Homesick) Gary P. Nunn

 could attach link but I not hip enough to figure how to attach pic?  

I could name hundreds but I don't want giant long winded posts


----------



## Old Yeller (Sep 17, 2015)

I can't remember who gets credit for Best "Roses for Mama"

CW McCall or Red Sovine   (not to double post for Red,  just came to mind when I saw posted Phantom 309)


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Dec 29, 2015)

A message from me to the late beautiful precious Billy Joe Royal: If you can see what I am writing to you here, I want you to know that I couldn't be anymore ashamed of myself for not listening to you sooner. I love every song from you that I have heard so far and the more that I hear from you, the more that I wish that I could say to your precious and beautiful smiling face that I love you so much. 

God bless your family always!!!

Holly

P.S. "Got a feeling that this feeling ain't ever going to die and your going to stay forever out of sight and on my mind."


----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## TrinityPower (Jan 18, 2016)

Manonthestreet said:


>


Whole album is fabulous.  Southern Comfort is probably my favorite from that album


----------



## namvet (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Manonthestreet (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 1, 2016)

I could listen to this late beautiful precious all day.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 27, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> Greatest Country songs:
> 
> 
> He Stopped Loving Her Today
> ...



Not only are you wrong you must be PWI.


----------



## namvet (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 27, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Then there was Dwight Yoakam, who's a real asshole
> ...



Hmmm Fried Tators


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 30, 2016)

Junior Brown - My Wife Thinks You're Dead


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 30, 2016)

Johnny Cash and June Carter - Jackson


----------



## namvet (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Bonzi (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 7, 2016)

I do so miss the Hag...

MERLE HAGGARD-BIG CITY


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)

I don't like too many country tunes, but I do like the song "Crazy."  That's a pretty good one.  There are a couple of others that I can't think of right now.  I do like the merge of rock and country, such as Lynyrd Skynyrd and CCR.  I can only tolerate so many songs about broken hearts, beer and pickup trucks though.    Lol.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I can only tolerate so many songs about broken hearts, beer and pickup trucks though.  Lol.



We are definitely a product of our environment. I did not know there was any kind of music but Country till I was about 10 years old. A few years of Rock and Roll and along comes Country Rock/ Progressive Country. The Allman Brothers album 'Brothers and Sisters' was my path back into Country Music.
I like to think my taste in music is very eclectic. I also enjoy the 'standards' from the Rat Pack era.

Allman Brothers Band - Ramblin' Man


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)

Ridgerunner said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I can only tolerate so many songs about broken hearts, beer and pickup trucks though.  Lol.
> ...



I like the Allman Bros music too.  

Midnight Rider is my favorite.


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)

And this one is my favorite from Lynyrd Skynyrd.


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)

And CCR.


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)

Don't you just love the sound of the guitar at the beginning of Midnight Rider?  A friend of mine pointed that out to me.  It's not on ALL versions of the song.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 8, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Don't you just love the sound of the guitar at the beginning of Midnight Rider? A friend of mine pointed that out to me. It's not on ALL versions of the song.



Yes ma'am 
Vintage Allman Brothers guitar sounds.


----------



## ChrisL (May 8, 2016)




----------



## namvet (May 9, 2016)




----------



## namvet (May 9, 2016)




----------



## namvet (May 9, 2016)




----------



## namvet (May 11, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Doesn't LeeAnn do a fantastic job of covering "Crazy?"  Wow.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)




----------



## namvet (May 11, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Doesn't LeeAnn do a fantastic job of covering "Crazy?"  Wow.



they didn't think she could pull it off


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

Interesting that he performed this live for the prisoners.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL (May 11, 2016)

namvet said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't LeeAnn do a fantastic job of covering "Crazy?"  Wow.
> ...



I don't know why.  I think she's fantastic.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 15, 2016)

TrinityPower said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Wagoner - Green Green Grass of Home
> ...



One dude went from working on the crew repairing the Opry's roof to headlining there...


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 15, 2016)

Worthy rewriting of a great David Allen Coe song...this is NOT the radio version and has mild profanity. (So if you're at work, use earbuds.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 15, 2016)

BULLDOG said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



When you are THAT good, you're entitled to be a bit of an arrogant asshole.  George Strait is THAT good.


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 15, 2016)

Synthaholic said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



And your proof of that is...?


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 15, 2016)

hortysir said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ Well he is a country artist.
> ...



This is one of the most haunting country songs ever written. (Ironically, it started as a silly song.)


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 15, 2016)

Old school country ballad...


----------



## Jarlaxle (May 15, 2016)

Decent song, spectacular video:


----------



## ChrisL (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2016)

Willie Nelson performs the classic "Bloody Mary Morning" on the pilot episode of Austin City Limits taped in October of 1974


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 29, 2016)

SUZY BOGGUSS *Someday Soon
*


----------



## JOSweetHeart (May 29, 2016)

I forget which episode it is, but I once heard it said on the Blue Bloods show, "They say it gets easier. Well it doesn't..." To me, truer words have never been put out there. The more that I listen to and watch this beautiful precious, the more that I miss him and my not officially discovering him until after his going forward has only made it worse because now there is most definitely no getting to personally tell him how much I love him and it sickens me, my not having even one piece of history with him in it.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 23, 2016)

Once you're down in Texas Bob Wills is still the king.


----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## CremeBrulee (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 23, 2016)

The original E.T...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## namvet (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 5, 2016)

If this could count as "country music" then I would like it a lot.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 5, 2016)

ChrisL said:


>



The very LAST movie I saw... in the theater at Eastridge Shopping Center Mall in San Jose was *Walk the Line*. 

Walk the Line (2005) - IMDb


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 5, 2016)

starts slow then builds big!


----------



## CremeBrulee (Nov 27, 2016)

Have to admit not much out of Nashville impresses me but this.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 27, 2016)

Clayton Hart may top them all some day.


----------



## namvet (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Dec 4, 2016)

*The poet laureate of country music...*


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 11, 2016)

Kind of obscure...but I like it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Dec 11, 2016)

Pure Americana...


----------



## Jarlaxle (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## konradv (May 1, 2017)

Pamela Brown


Tom T. Hall


Leo Kottke


----------



## Michelle420 (May 1, 2017)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jun 29, 2017)

Why do some of the best singers have to be those who are not even here anymore? I love the lead guy of this group so much!


God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## namvet (Aug 13, 2017)

the late Glen Campbell's daughter Ashley sings remembering


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 13, 2017)

^^^ I love that song.

God bless you and her family always!!!

Holly


----------



## The VOR (Aug 16, 2017)

JOSweetHeart said:


> ^^^ I love that song.
> 
> God bless you and her family always!!!
> 
> Holly


Hey, how have You, Jimmy and the Kids been lately?  Are all of you still out on the road as a family unit, or are you all just spending some quality time at home together?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Aug 16, 2017)

If there ain't no steel guitar, it's not real country.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 17, 2017)

The VOR said:


> JOSweetHeart said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^ I love that song.
> ...


I'm not married and I don't have any kids.

God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Aug 17, 2017)

I love to hear my late beautiful precious sing this song so much.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------

